# Introduction to swimming: suggestions please



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Are you planning to introduce your pup to swimming in a pool, lake, ocean?

There's a small beach at the end of my road for residents only, I've always taken my guys down there to swim in the Inter Coastal Waterway, the water is usually very calm depending on how much boat traffic there is. 

When my bridge boy was a pup, I had him on a leash, walked him into the water at his own pace. I stayed in the water with him, let him paddle around, get use to it. After awhile I took the leash off but stayed in the water with him. 

Some dogs take to water naturally while others may be hesitant or even of afraid of water. Let them go at their own pace, don't rush or force them. 

My guys have never liked the surf and waves on the main beaches here, it's too rough most of the time.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

There is a lake 40 mins away. She only went in knee deep. She might not have liked the surface which was covered in shells. I wear shoes. My sister has a pool which has a 6' landing (step) where she could walk and stand. 

My older dog, not GR, hates the water, deck, lake, ocean, boat... It's really important that she likes it!

The lake is calm morning and evening. The pool is calm when my niece/nephew are in school ;0)


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Luna hated the water and would literally drag us across the street if she saw a puddle of water. She only showed interest when she saw other dogs swimming and enjoying the water. Now at 10 months she loves the water and it's hard to keep her out of it. I also used a life vest until I was confident she actually could swim and a leash as her recall is not exactly where I wish it was


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A life jacket is a great idea, especially one with a handle on it so you grab them real quick if you need to. 

Be careful swimming in lakes, ponds, when the temps get high, bacteria often grows in them and your pup could get sick especially if she drinks the water.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Calm water, and let the pup investigate it himself. Praise him, encourage him. If he seems comfortable wading in, toss a favourite toy just a very short distance away (not even so his feet come off the ground). As he gets more comfortable splashing and playing, toss a little further so his feet will come off the ground. As soon as he realizes he can swim, he'll be good! Keep it fun and full of praise. 

Another method, bring along an older dog who loves to swim - he might just follow him in.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Awesome help everyone. T Y. Especially good to know that if she doesn't like it at first it will grow on her. Yes, the lake harbors a lot of bacteria. I tested it a while back ? I bathed her with baby shampoo afterwards. Will definitely get her a life vest. 
Tried my sister's pool just now. I'd forgotten it has salt water. She waded in it for a few tries, but kept drinking the water so we got out. Each time she tried to get out I helped her. Will keep at it. I'll go back in a couple of days. Good excuse to teach her to be polite during baths and intro to the dryer. 

In two weekwnds we'll go to the mountain. That lake is cool and doesn't have as much bacteria. 

I appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A heads up about pups/dogs drinking saltwater, if they drink very much of it, it has the same effect as a laxative does, it is not pretty........

When I've taken my guys down to the beach at the end of my street, the Inter Coastal Waterway is salt water. I always take water for them. 

Too much salt is not good for dogs, so keep an eye on her drinking the pool water.

One thing no one has mentioned is, once your pup becomes a Water Baby, you'll have a very hard time keeping her out of the water............

Have fun.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I have put both my GRs in the pool with me when they were very young...probably around 10 weeks of age.

I have held them gently, let them paddle a bit while holding them and when ready, slowly release, let them swim a bit pick them up and of course make all kinds of happy noises and reward. 

Both my bridge girl Yaichi and now Brisby just love the water. It is/was their favorite thing. 

Of course this becomes more difficult if you don't have a pool available to you. This would also work at a still lake where you could go in about waist deep and get your pup acclimatized to enjoy the water.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I generally just like to walk and play with pup around water. Have pup cross little streams and go through puddles. I never ever force a pup into the water. I also like to use a gently sloping shoreline and warm water, no weeds. The weeds can scare a young pup.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Still haven't found the ideal body of water. One salty, one with a lot of shells ( that hurt). My mom's pool is chlorinated, but doesn't have an area for her to walk in. The creek behind our property is a home for many snakes (!). Ugh!

Next question, do you bathe pup each time they've been in the water? The lake has bacteria, the pool has salt...I worry whether too many baths will dry out her skin and cause itchiness. 

You would think I've never had dogs...all I've ever had are herding dogs with no desire to be around water. Your responses are so very helpful.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You can teach your pup to swim in salt water or a chlorine pool. You just need to discourage drinking too much. Get in the pool and hold your pup and let her get used to being in water a bit with you there. 

You can rinse your pup after a swim with clean water. Salt would definitely get itchy if you don't do a quick rinse.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Sorry, one more question...

Do you blow them dry each time? She fell asleep right after our water experiences. I dried her as soon as we got back home. Would falling asleep while wet cause skin issues?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

She doesn't need to be able to wade in. Pick her up and carry her in. Either let her swim back and forth between two people, or drop her in the water, back away and she'll swim after you, or swim to shore. Don't worry about the salt and the chlorine and bacteria and the whatever. They're dogs. They lick their own butts all day long. No, you don't need to wash and dry after every swim unless the dog is getting itchy afterwards. Most don't. Don't worry if the circumstance's aren't perfect, all you need is any spot of water to get her swimming. Best of luck.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You don't need to blow dry, but you do need to thoroughly towel dry. Leaving your dog damp can cause hot spots, especially if it's humid out. Plus, leaving them damp can make them smell. :yuck: Dry well, including ears.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Your suggestions have given me a game plan. Thank you. It appears that Gidget is in a full blown fear stage right now. She's 11 wks today. I will try with much enthusiasm once this stage subsides. I hope we're not missing a magical window of opportunity :0( Unless the experts think it's OK to try now. The JH is important and I don't want to ruin it for her before we begin. 


K-9 Design, TY. My instinct was telling me the same thing, but this is "unchartered waters" for me. Pun intended

Sweet Girl. It's always humid in South Georgia ;0). I will towel dry and see how it goes.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

south Ga? I'm here in GA too! At least you do have a lot of time to work with warmer water, ha ha.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes, we do. I live in the middle of Hunt Country!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

11 weeks? Fear period? Huh? Listen, I've never paid any attention to all the fear period business. Just get out there and have fun with your puppy. At 11 weeks they are not going to jump in the water on their own. Or if they do, they'll act shocked and get out ASAP. You're either going to have to go in with her or have her retrieve something out of the water. At this age all of my pups have retrieved birds out of the water. Don't NOT put her in the water at this age!!!! You should try to get her in the water 2-3 times a week. Go!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I would take a cotton ball and dry your pups ears out after swimming.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

OK, Anney. I will try again today. Maybe spend the day there and try several times. TY Carolina Mom, I will.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree with Anney - but also, don't panic if she doesn't love it right away. Shala was very cautious around the lake at 16 weeks. We only got one chance for her to experience the beach after final vaccines to try before it got too cold here. The next real opportunity she had, she was nearly one year old. She followed her pal in, swam, and was a total pro. She lives to swim now.

Definitely just have fun. Throw in a little bumper - make sure you can reach it if she doesn't go in. Huge praise and enthusiasm.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Y'all are the best! Thank you for the "push"! We had a great time at the lake this morning. Still not swimming exactly, but definitely comfortable and happy. Wasn't crazy about getting her nose in to retrieve, but did retrieve her plastic, collapsible water bowl since it has a lip and she didn't have to get her nose in the water. Baby steps. We'll go every morning. I need to recruit someone to go with me. Or borrow someone's water dog. I appreciate y'all.


----------



## mattg1 (Sep 15, 2016)

Dee's Gidget said:


> What methods do you use to introduce a pup to swimming? I have a bench bred pup (10 wks) and will train towards JH a bit later. I just wanted to teach her as quick as possible. Thanks.


Put on some shorts, fill your pocket with treats, and wade into the body of water and bribe him with the treats, going a little deeper each time until he has to swim to get to them. Now self respecting golden will not go swimming for a treat.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I agree with GDGLI. Creeks or large puddles first. Let them play and have fun. Don't make it a "thing" to go swimming. Just another place to explore. A lake can be an overwhelming experience.

If you have a show bred dog, consider trimming the fluff on the under side of the ears to help the ear canal dry easily. Also ear wash is good to use and let them shake it out. But baby puppies don't usually get that wet.

Make it fun and easy. Wadding will work. Some pups are into water quickly. Some are slower about wanting to swim. I spent an hour at the park one day trying to get an adult golden retriever to swim. I had my waders and all the dog's toys. It didn't work. The dog wouldn't even get her feet wet. So go with the flow and have fun.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Teeny tiny add on to what people are telling you....

Unless your dog is swimming in a great lake or the ocean or you are boating out into deep water.... there's no reason to put a life jacket on a golden retriever. 

I would not force a dog out into the water... but I'd give every opportunity for them to swim. If you have friends with retrievers - see if you can tag with them to take the dogs swimming. If not, get in the water. Start practicing retrieves to encourage them to get into the water and go out to fetch. Usually the retrieve drive gets them going out there. 

My youngest guy started swimming in lakes and ponds by the time he was 12 weeks old. This was icy water - middle of December. Whenever we had a thaw, the dogs were going out and getting into the water. 

Usually by the time they are 4-5 months old, they are totally into the water thing and you are going to have a tough time keeping them out of water. Any water.

If your other dog(s) is/are herding breeds - they probably are not going to be much help. I know. We have a collie. 

*** I do rinse my dogs off at least after they've gone swimming. I can't stand the pond/lake smell. And they do sleep on my bed. They get a bath every week anyway, so it just rolls into the timing. Whether we use a dryer or not... I've never had a hotspot with any of my dogs.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Today will be Day 3. The biggest problem is ME. I'm too goal oriented and set too many timelines. Ugh! I will go today with The objective of having fun and enjoying the journey. My daughter has volunteered to go with me. She will sit in a plastic chair (she has CP and is wheelchair bound) a little deeper in the water. The puppy adores her. I hope she will go further in with my daughter's help. If not we'll both swim to see if we could entice her to go in.

Yes, Kate. My other dog is an Old English. She hates the water, dock, boat, shoreline, rain, puddles...I leave her home. Don't want her to teach Gidget to fear the water. 

Yes, Stacey she is bench bred and a ball of fur. Will definitely thin around ear canal. Hadn't occured to me. TY for the encouragement and for reminding me to have fun. 

I've been hosing her off and towel drying. By the time we're home she is completely dry. 

I had a trainer lined up to help with JH. She was hesitant once she heard that I didn't get a field bred pup. She said IF she retrieves and IF she swims she will work with her. Pressure, pressure. The trainer has a great record so I won't give up on her just yet.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

My pups have always gone right in with the older dogs. So if can find a puppy-friendly adult dog that loves water to team up with that would be very helpful. I wouldn't take them into the water. Let them do it themselves. And pups pick up on your anxiety or worry - so think fun, happy, play, lots of praise, treats... all good things! And retrievers tend to automatically go in after something thrown - a stick, toy that floats, bumper. Don't throw it too far, just a little toss to start with. Good luck! Pretty soon you'll have the problem I have - they don't want to come out and go home


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

She swam!! We were almost ready to call it for the day and she swam out towards the lake (away from the shore) 3 times! Mind you only 6 ft out or so...She did it to be near my daughter. She's taking full credit. 

At the risk of sounding like I'm at the Academy Awards...
Thank you Shelby, Carolina Mom, Anney, Lynn C, Yaichi's mom, gdgli, Sweet Girl, mattg 1, Stacey, Kate and Jane!! Woohoo!
I'll video tape our star tomorrow and post (if I figure out how).

The JH is a possibility. Whew! Not bad for our first 14 days together.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Thank you for your concern. She is able to walk in or out on her own. Since the time spent at the lake is solely about her right now, my full concentration is on her. I am never more than a few inches away. Thankfully since everyone posting gave me support and encouragement I was able to let her natural instincts kick in and she swam. Now that she knows that she can do it, it will just take practice while building her interest, confidence and strength. I am fortunate to have the choice between two trainers. One has an amazing track record with Hunt Titles, but works mostly with field bred dogs. Now that she retrieves on land and swims all that I need to teach her is to retrieve fun objects and bumpers and the first trainer will take her on. 
Thank you for your post

Dee


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Dee's Gidget said:


> She swam!! We were almost ready to call it for the day and she swam out towards the lake (away from the shore) 3 times! Mind you only 6 ft out or so...She did it to be near my daughter. She's taking full credit.
> 
> At the risk of sounding like I'm at the Academy Awards...
> Thank you Shelby, Carolina Mom, Anney, Lynn C, Yaichi's mom, gdgli, Sweet Girl, mattg 1, Stacey, Kate and Jane!! Woohoo!
> ...


Whoot whoot! That's great news. Most retrievers do love swimming. They just need to figure out how to do it, and then they're off! Have fun!


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Thank you for your support! Now I'm wondering if it will be difficult keeping her away/out of the fountain we have in pur front yard?! LOL


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Dee's Gidget said:


> Thank you for your support! Now I'm wondering if it will be difficult keeping her away/out of the fountain we have in pur front yard?! LOL


Mine would be in it in a heartbeat.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Don't you EVER doubt your pup can't get a JH. You just go forward thinking it will happen and don't stress about it, enjoy having fun training.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Y'all are truly amazing. Makes me teary eyed. TY. Sweet Girl, if she ever gets in that fountain, I will post a pic. Y'all are to blame, really....:0)
Shelby, truly. Thank you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Dee's Gidget said:


> Y'all are truly amazing. Makes me teary eyed. TY. Sweet Girl, if she ever gets in that fountain, I will post a pic. Y'all are to blame, really....:0)
> Shelby, truly. Thank you.


Hahahaha! I will happily take part of the blame! :smile2:

Training for JH is very fun - you guys will love it. And I bet you won't want to stop there...


----------

